# Your Best and Worst 3D score?



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm just trying to get an idea of the average score that average shooters shoot in a 3D shoot??


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Best and Worst*

This year - 

Best 325 on 30 (rangefinders allowed).

Worst: 277 unmarked yardage.

Worst ever: 245 first year, first shoot


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok so I guess I'm wrong here... I thought the there was no 12 ring on 3D targets??


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*12 rings*

We shot an ASA format thus the small ring inside the 10 ring is a 12. Outside of the 10 ring there is a 14 ring located at the edge of the 8 zone. 

I shot 4 -14 rings last weekend on my way to 325. My only 5 was on a moving panther (on a cable). I hate moving targets - I shoot back tension!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Best 286 out of a possible 330 from YMR 15-17 stakes.
Worst 123 (My first 3-D shoot ever)


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Best --- 183 out of 300
Worst - 183 out of 300
Only -- 183 out of 300

I just shot my first 3-D this weekend. :embarasse


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Best--301 on 30 target course(had 11-11's)--Unmarked
Worst--my first tournament ever. Last year shot 251 on the same course. Only 1-11.  Unmarked

I've only entered around 12 3-D tournaments so far(4 last year and 8 this year). My goal is to shoot nothing less than 10's in that 30 target course. So far my closest is 5-8's.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Best: 316 out of 336 Indoor

Worst: 230's out of 336 outdoor. Thats what I call a spanking!


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

BEST: Local shoot, no shot over 40 yds. 327 out of 330

Worst: 0 DNF. Walked off course in Indiana carrying bow in PIECES!

Worst indoor: 590, reason I listed this is I had a 590 going into the 60th arrow
First time I was that close to a 600. CHOKE  . Looked like 
I was having a seizure at the shot  .


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Worst... My first ever, many years ago. I don't remember the score, but I had as many complete misses as I had vitals.

Best... Best IBO score 420 Best local club score perfect score.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

This is going to be a varying thread.

Different scoring systems and numbers of targets will throw your average off.

On IBO scoring targets (5, 8, 10) at a local shoot with 30 targets. My best score on one of those was a 298 out of 300. I shot an 8 on the 26th target by getting cocky and trying to RH an arrow in the 10 ring. I hit the shaft I was aiming at but it deflected my arrow. 

On ASA scoring targets (5, 8, 10, 12) at a local shoot with 25 targets. My best score on one of those was a 267. 17 up. 

Worse scores? Well golly. I don't remember those as well as I do the good ones. Heheh. There have been a few times I couldn't shoot my way out of a wet paper bag. Some of them I didn't even break 200.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

What Crow said. Most places around here do not use the 11 or 12 rings for scoring. They call it an X and use it for tie-breakers. Different clubs also put out more targets than others. Some have 30 and another might have 44, so the score can vary.

So I don't use total score for anything. I use a percentage of the total possible score. I'm getting a little older and don't shoot as well as years ago, the eyes are going so scores are not as good. I still manage about 90% to 95%of the possible total. So that means, using a 10-8-5 scoring system and 30 targets I normally score about 270-285, with an all time high of 294. All time low? We ain't going there.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Best was 293 out of 300, unmarked.  
I shot one 8, and one 5....I'll never forget that day, it was magical......I shoot bare bow.  
Worst was 198 out of 400, unmarked, at my first shoot years ago. :sad:


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

Best ever, 2004 at a IBO qualifer 316 with 18 11's Worse this year 251 at the same course.

BIGDADDY


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Best Ever---"Clean" round (perfect score) in regional competition with 10,8,5 scoring.

Worst ever--165, with 10, 5 scoring, first time out.


----------



## HENDU 169 (Feb 13, 2005)

best-597 on 60 target tourney.

worst-did I mention my best...lets just say it was bad enough that I did store it to memory!

If your wanting advise on what it takes to win a shoot I would say go out and make good hunting shots and have fun first off...then find the best shooters and start following there lead and try to shoot a round with them. That will tell you where your at in your abilities.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

ASA rules in the open class Best at a Pro/Am one day 212 this year in La. Best 2 day score 214 in 1998. Best local shoot 220 on 20 targets (2004), I shot 10-10's and 10-12's, and that's ASA 12's


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Best this year 211 (20 targets) local shoot
Best at ASA this year oak ridge 196-209 total 403
worst this year 179 local shoot


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Best score was on and IBO course 30 targets, I shot a 319. I had 23 11''s and 2 8's from the open class.

worse has been a 265.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

My best was 367 out of 420 unmarked
My worst was 278 out of 420 (my first)


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

1st best..... 402 at Freemont Neb.....nothing over 50 yards....w/ 11 ring
2nd best .....394 out of 400 ......Afton Iowa..... no shots over 40 yds....10 ring only
worst..........373 out or 400 ......Atlantic Iowa...no shots over 45 yds.....10 ring only

all shot with Open gear...

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

My best is a 203 on a 20 target course. (couple of weeks ago)
My worst is 150 something on a 20 target course. ( my first tourn. which was the last club tourn. of last year's season.)
Both shot on targets scoring 0,5,8,10, center 12
My best and only IBO tournament was this year 30 targets scoring 0,5,8,10,11 i had 9 11's on the first 20 then the cake turned to dough. This was my first tournament shooting a scott longhorn and I accidentally let one fly. Ended up with 278-11 11's.

But I'm having one hell of a time!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I have only shot two so far but my best is a 246/300 and my worst (first) was a 230 something/300. MBR unkmarked yardage, 25 targets using 5,8,10,12 scoring. First time out I kept trying to nail those low 12's and dropping out for an 8. Now I just shoot for 10's unless it is a close one. Two shoots coming up next month, my goal is to shoot even.(250) Oh yea, the 246 got me a 2nd place trophy, I AM HOOKED. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowshootinmomma (May 4, 2005)

We just started archery just over 2 months ago and did our first 3D shoot April 5th so we don't have much experience here. The targets at the shoots we attend are marked (0, 5, 8, 10 12). 

My worst was 161 with 48 unmarked targets ( my first 3d shoot)

My best was 364 with 48 unmarked targets........but the one I'm most proud 

of is 468 with 60 unmarked targets. I'm tickled I was able to finish and still move my arm the next day! Hopefully with practice I'll improve and I'm sure having fun trying. :teeth:


----------



## acearcher2004 (May 17, 2005)

*best and worst score*

i shot a 421 at bedford shot clean only the third person in ibo history to do that in 25 years o yeah i finished in 6th place because of the 11 ring :hunter class


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm my best was a 286...36 up on a 25 target course with 12 rings counting.   That was a couple of weeks ago!
Worst was when I first started, shooting barebow, 226 on 25 target course 12 rings counting.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Best & Worst*

Best national score was at Bedford last year in HC. I shot a 416

I try to forget any score thats in the running to be my worst.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Hunting Goddess said:


> Hmmm my best was a 286...36 up on a 25 target course with 12 rings counting.   That was a couple of weeks ago!
> Worst was when I first started, shooting barebow, 226 on 25 target course 12 rings counting.


That was at the Virginia State marked championships in Strausburg, VA wasn't it?


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

BEST: 192 out of 200 scoring 10,8,5. LAst summer

Worst: 159 out of 200 scoring 10,8,5...Last week :teeth: Mind you it was absolutly pi$$ing down rain and the wind was about 30 mph. thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

There was more good than bad ones.I personally don't want to jinks myself right now with my scores I'm on a hot streak.....


----------



## newshooter05 (Feb 24, 2005)

Best=228
worst=208 
only other one =222

I have only owened a bow since the end of march (wow only 2 months, seems like longer)

All you guys shooting 300+ are probably not shooting hunter class with fixed pins and no magnification im assuming?


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

best= 330 out of 336 scoring 12 rings at a local shoot  :beer: 
best= 402 out of 440 scoring 12 rings at oak ridge this year :thumbs_up 
worst= 339 out of 440 scoring 12 rings at metroplis a couple years back :thumbs_do


----------



## lx708 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Scores*

BEST WAS 1017 R-100 SHOOT !!

WORST 145 1st ASA SHOOT

ALL UNMARKED


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

shot my first 3D last weekend, it was unmarked to 50yds in master bowhunter, i scored 256, on a 30 target course counting 12s. i wont talk about the three animals i missed because of TOTALLY FORGETTING to judge yardage.

oh well it was my first shoot and i am happy with the 256.


ty


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

32 out of 50 12's shooting in a big money shoot. The Arrow gods was with me that day. 

39 out of 40 10's, 4 times

38 out of 40 10's, 3 times

more 37's out of 40 then I can remember.


worst,,,when I started, I would have to shoot 2 arrows to hit the target. that adds up to zippo

hood


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

*Scores*

My best this year was: 623/630 @ OBA(Ohio Bowhunters Associaion)
My worst this year was: 276/330 @ Jackson Bowhunters


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

*This year*

My best this year was at Beford, I had a 403 in MBO. I also shot 7 up on a couple of 30 target courses with IBO 11. 

I have never shot a marked yardage course, is it fun or is it boring?


----------



## Master_Neo (Mar 16, 2005)

I have started 3d tournaments this year and have shot 8 so far. First few scores weren't great, worst being a 360 (40 targets, no 12). I switched a BT release and practiced alot. My high score now is 393 (40 targets, no 12, 5 point bonus). Keep in mind in only 15 so I shoot the youth stakes. :wink: Six more months! Gotta use them while I can.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2003)

Shot my first 3-D this past weekend so my best and worst is 409/500 (50 targets). Over 80% so I don't consider this too bad!

Mike


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

My first was last weekend. 5,8,10,12 rings on 30 targets. 243 out of 360 total I WILL BE IMPROVING!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey...I just have to ask...and it might get me in hot water with some of my fellow ATers...but how come I don't see these people who are shooting in the 300+ etc. on a 330 perfect score course winning the IBO World or ASA Championships?

The winner of the PRO Male Release IBO World Championship in 2004 shot a 404 on 40 targets with count of 21 11s. This would be on a pace to shoot a 303 with about 16 11s on a 30 target course.

Sounds like with some of these scores posted on here, he would have been blown away if these shooters had shot the World shoot????


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 17, 2003)

Well first of all the big shoots are a lot harder than your typical club shoot. The Pro class is very difficult but anybody wants to jump up there should. So before anybody says the scores being posted are a little high on this thread YOU should THINK!!!! 

Bigdaddy


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

bigdaddy said:


> Well first of all the big shoots are a lot harder than your typical club shoot. The Pro class is very difficult but anybody wants to jump up there should. So before anybody says the scores being posted are a little high on this thread YOU should THINK!!!!
> 
> Bigdaddy



I did think before I posted. And I posted what I think.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*My Score*

I've only been to 3 shoot's, and scored pretty good.
High score 373
Lowest score 355
That's shooting 2 rounds, 20 target's in each round.


----------



## slickhead (May 26, 2005)

best 212 on 20 w/ 12s
worst 183 on 20 w/ 12s


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

since i just shot my worst i guess i better post it.. i sure wouldnt want anyone to think i was aready for the pro level..  

i shot 348 out of 440 possible..   :mg: 
yep i sucked bad and it was all poor preperation for the St Joseph IBO Qualifier.. the course i saw there was by far the toughest i have shot ever , i was shooting the Open class.... my range estimation is horrible past 35 yards...... :wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

BLB752 said:


> Well I have only shot two so far but my best is a 246/300 and my worst (first) was a 230 something/300. Hunter class, unmarked yardage, 25 targets using 5,8,10,12 scoring. First time out I kept trying to nail those low 12's and dropping out for an 8. Now I just shoot for 10's unless it is a close one. Two shoots coming up next month, my goal is to shoot even.(250) Oh yea, the 246 got me a 2nd place trophy, I AM HOOKED. :thumbs_up


After last weekend I have a new worst score. 221/300, I shot like absolute crap. Hit a limb and missed my first target also. I will do better next time.


----------



## low12z (Mar 27, 2005)

*best and worst*

I shot 9 LOW 12z and no 8z on a 25 target course to win the arkansas state championship. and 2 weeks later with the same set up droped 11 points. After i blanked the 2nd target i guess i went into shock.  :angry:


----------

